# Problème horloge et Wifi



## Romain73 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Depuis 3 jours, l'horloge de mon powerpc G4, retour à l'heure et à la date de 1970 au démarrage.
Et depuis hier, problème de Wifi, obliger de déconnecter et de reconnecter, mon Airport pour avoir internet.
Cela vient de quoi ?
J'ai fais une vérification virus avec ClamXav, rien et pas de mise à jours disponibles?
Je vous remercie
Romain


----------



## Oizo (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ca ressemble à une pile de sauvegarde de la PRAM qui est vide... Tu débranches ton Mac à chaque fois que tu ne l'utilises pas ?


----------



## Romain73 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Oui, je coupe mon mac à chaque fois que je l'éteins, sur la multiprises 
Cordialement


----------



## Oizo (31 Octobre 2011)

Romain73 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Oui, je coupe mon mac à chaque fois que je l'éteins, sur la multiprises
> Cordialement



Ok donc ça doit être ça, c'est simple à vérifier : éteint ton Mac et laisse le branché une nuit, le lendemain l'horloge ne va pas être déréglée.

Dès que tu débranches ça passe sur la pile, comme il est débranché à chaque fois, elle s'est vidée.


----------



## Romain73 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

merci du renseignement, il y a possibilité de la changer ou elle se recharge toute seul ?
Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Oizo (1 Novembre 2011)

Non elle ne se recharge pas il va falloir la changer, c'est une pile bouton standard qui se trouve facilement dans le commerce.


----------



## jakebong02 (1 Novembre 2011)

Cher Ami,
Le probleme horloge de ton mac provient de la pile.
Comme te le disent les autres, on ne change pas la pile,
il faut acheter une autre. Elle ne coute rien du tout.


----------



## Romain73 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci à tous de vos réponses, 
Je vais acheter une nouvelle pile cette semaine.
Bonne journée


----------

